# αη∂ уσυ тнσυgнт уσυя ѕρσятѕ ωєяє тσυgн!



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

That video gave me goose bumps, i love it. And it so true


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Yipes. That was a very cool video!


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

wow that is a really true and cool video. I loved the cutting of the clips!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

They never have clips of barrel racing in those vids. The most dangerous sport on horseback is barrel racing and steepechase


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

> They never have clips of barrel racing in those vids. The most dangerous sport on horseback is barrel racing and steepechase


Um... barrel racing is at 1:36 and 1:54 in the video....


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Did not notice it cuz it was short


----------



## Goosen (Dec 28, 2008)

That's an awesome video!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, those XC falls were just scary. O,O


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Darn straight!


----------



## SallyBaby (Nov 30, 2008)

Good vid, very true!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome video. 
I think there are horse sports out there more dangerous than barrel racing, but that's just me. I guess its all circumstancial.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

I wonder what is most dangerous? I think there should be two categories, 
1) most dangerous for horse
2) most dangerous for rider

hmm maybe a poll is in order


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

little info about horse sports in general compared to other sports

"*3. HORSE RIDING:* A recent survey on the number of fatalities per 100,000 participants in the US put riding a horse - including eventing, racing and show jumping - at the top of the list with a whopping 128. And that's without taking into account all the horses that perished too. Compare this number to the seemingly much more dangerous sport of boxing - which has just 1.3 deaths per 100,000 - and it puts into perspective quite how dangerous getting your leg over a horse can be"


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

that was a great video but i ended up with tears in my eyes when i saw all the accidents. i should have been concerned with the riders but i found myself more worried about the horses.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow, amazing video!

And I don't see how barrel racing is THAT dangerous? I mean, yoou are going fast, true, but not as fast as racing. And you are making sharp turns, but so do show jumpers (who are also going over massive jumps) And the barrels give way, unlike CC jumps


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Barrel racing is quite dangerous. I would say the only thing separating barrel racing from CC is the fact that CC jumps are solid. However I think all the equine sports that combine speed and obstacles are dangerous. It's hard to compare.

I actually think racing/running a horse is less dangerous since your stops aren't quick and you're not making sharp turns. Horse racing has the added danger of other horses so if you think of it that way, I would call Polo more dangerous. 

But like I said, it's hard to compare them.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh yeah, forgot about polo. Now THERE's a dangerous sport! Running horses, sharp turns and stops, and a bunch of mallets! No thank you, lol


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Haha. Yeah, it kind of combines all the dangerous parts of all the sports...
Scary lol


----------



## trvlingheart (Aug 4, 2009)

I remember watching hour long videos all about falling off and takeing out jumps, flipping over jumps, and all the dangers of riding when we first started to jump. Once a month our trainer would have us sit in the office and watch these types of videos, so that we new the dangers of the sport. These videos are great, even though your heart goes out to the horses and riders who went through it.


----------

